# Some good fiber cereals



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

To increase fiber without the gas / distension….what are some of the cereals to try? I assume that would mean they have more soluble fiber rather than the harder to digest insoluble fiber.Any suggestions? Any opinions about Raisin Bran or FiberOne?


----------

